# رجاء حار لكل من يعرف العمل على احد برامج ال cnc



## عمار ابو اسلام (19 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني رجاء حار ارجوكم ارجوكم ارجوكم ساعدوني
اخترت مشروعي التخرج من الكلية عمل ماكنة cnc انا بدرس الكترونيات صناعية وتكنلوجيا الحاسوب معنديش مشكلة كبيرة بعمل الدرايفر بس المشكلة الكبيرة كتير انو لحتا الآن لا اعرف العمل على اي برنامج cam 
نزلت برنامج galaad3 من الانتر نت لانو حسيت انو سهل 
قدرت ارسم عليه ولاكن عندما وضعت كيبل البرلل بارت في الكمبيتر وحطيت الدات عليه ( طبعا على وندوز 98 ) لم يعطي اي اضائة عند العمل فقط يبقى اللد رقم 1 مضائا على طول الوقت
عند تشغيل البرنامج تضيئ كل اللدات مرة واحدة فقط (بس عمل فحص لل بورتات)
بدي اي برنامج بس بدي اعرف ارسم عليه واحط لدات على كيبل الطابعة والباقي عندي 

فرجائا الي عندو اي معلومة يحطها بكون ممنولو كثير كثير وجزا الله الف خير

والله غرقان ومش عارف شو بدي اسوي


----------



## نيولا (20 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم اولا تقوم بعمل الرسم المطلوب علي احد البرامج الخاصه بالرسم ثم تقوم بنقل الرسم الي برنامج المحاكاه او الكنترول واشهر برنامج هو ماك3 ويمكن تنصيبه من الموقع التالي 
http://www.machsupport.com/artsoft/downloads/downloads.htm

وهذا البرنامج يعطي الي 500 خط للتجربه

وهو يتعامل مع ملفات الجي كود وفي حاله وجود ملفات علي نمط DXF مرفق مع البرنامج برنامج يقوم بتحويل سياق الدي اكس اف الي جي كود

ويوجد برنامج رسم مدعوم بالشرح الفيديو ولاكن هذا البرنامج خاص بالشركه المعنيه اي انك تقوم بتصميم الشغل المطلوب وهو يقوم بارسال الرسمه للشركه وهي بدورها تقوم بعمل التصميم من حبه الي مليون حبه مدعوم باسعار المواد الخام كل يوم وهو ممتاز للراغبين بالتعلم علي الاوتو كاد

http://www.emachineshop.com/download/index.htm

ارجو التواصل


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (21 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا نيولا 
ولاكن الي بدي اياه ماهي اعدادات البرنامج للتحكم عن طريق البرلل بارت
كيف بدنا نعمل اعدادات البرنامج ليتم اصدار المعلومات من منفذ الطابعة يعني انا بدي احط لدات على منفذ الطابعة وعند تشغيل البرنامج تضيئ اللدات وتطفئ حسب نبضات البرنامج


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (24 فبراير 2008)

اخي البرنامج الي بتحكي عنه عندما ارسل لهم الرسمة يرسلوا لي الكود او الاكواد لاعطائها اي برنامج ولا كيف ارجو التوضيح بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (8 مارس 2008)

أخي عمار استعمل الـ kcam فهو عن تجربة أسهل برنامج من حيث سهولة الإستخدام ، و أنا في خدمتك لأي مساعدة .
الآن حمل البرنامج و بعدين نتناقش على الإعدادات و بإذن الله كلشي يكون تمام .


----------



## mamdouh3005 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلاموا عليكم 
لديه مشكله وبرجاء ان تساعدونى 
وهو لدى برنامج اسمهsuite factoryوهذا البرنامج من المفروض ان يشغل الماكينه nc ومعدلين فيها ليكى تعمل كاcnc برجاء المساعده 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hasan wafa (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا واحد من مستخدمي ماك 3 وهو برنامج رهيب حولت ماكينه من ان سي الى سي ان سي بالاردن وحركاته ناعمه جدا فان في حد بحاجه لمعلومات انا حاضر


----------

